# Electric  Water  Heaters



## globe trekker (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a Commercial project (an I-2 occupancy group) that is proposing to install

a new electric water heater. On the manufacturer' web site, the manufacturer lists

the particular water heater as a Residential type.

*QUESTION #1:* Can a Residential type of water heater be used in a Commercial

project?

Thanks for your input!

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 17, 2012)

What defines the difference between a commercial or residential water heater. I can't find it in the code.

If it is just a manufactures classification then I would look at the manufactures installation instructions for approval.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 17, 2012)

mtlogcabin,

Thanks for the input!   I am unable to find any differences on the manufacturer'

web site (Rheem).   The normal NEC requirements for installation seem to be

compliant from what I can can read.

I saw the Residential statement on their web site and I started wondering.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 17, 2012)

It seems the Rheem commercial electric water heater is available in 208, 240, 277 and 480 voltages and 3 phase options, residential would be single phase 240 volts.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 17, 2012)

*QUESTION #2:*  Is a physical therapy center considered a health care

occupancy, or medical (treatment) facility? RE: Article 517.2 in the 2008

NEC, Definitions.

I have some electrical physical therapy equipment for the treatment

of patients that will be installed in a new I-2 occ. group building.

Some of the equipment I am wondering about is:

(a) a light therapy (anodyne therapy) machine, &

(b) a stationary treadmill

The light therapy (anodyne therapy) equipment appears to be in question?

Any physical therapy equipment experts on here? 

.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 17, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> *QUESTION #2:*  Is a physical therapy center considered a health careoccupancy, or medical (treatment) facility? RE: Article 517.2 in the 2008
> 
> NEC, Definitions.
> 
> ...


The recovery rate of the hot water heater along with the voltage rating is the only difference between the residential/ commercial.

The light therapy is quite comforting for injury healing. My chiropractor uses it along with "Russian Stem" on me all the time.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe the main difference between residential & commercial water heaters is the manufacturers warranty.  The same water heater will often have a warranty twice as long for residential use than for commercial use.  Commercial water heaters are also available in 3 phase and higher wattages.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 17, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> *QUESTION #2:*  Is a physical therapy center considered a health careoccupancy, or medical (treatment) facility? RE: Article 517.2 in the 2008
> 
> NEC, Definitions.
> 
> ...


But that of information do you have regarding the equipment?  We're both fairly conventional and common.  In most cases they just use a conventional 120v receptacle for power.  Neither will require a considerable amount of power (the treadmill probably will take more) and the power requirements should be listed on the device.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 18, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> *QUESTION #2:*  Is a physical therapy center considered a health careoccupancy, or medical (treatment) facility? RE: Article 517.2 in the 2008
> 
> NEC, Definitions.
> 
> ...


It would be considered a health care facility and part I of 517 would apply but not part II.

2009 IBC 304.1.1 Clinic Outpatient


----------

